# Bait shop near Acton/HuestonWoods?



## Fin Hunter (Apr 11, 2004)

Plan on fishing Acton Lake tomorrow. Looking for a bait shop nearby that would be selling minnows. Can anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## Hillbilly910 (Jan 6, 2009)

the colony in oxford(Marathon station east of Walmart about a mile) typically has minnows, i dont know how late in the year they will have them, but its the only place close.
Theres a small hunting/fishing store in camden that has bait in season, again, i dont know if they would still have bait or not.
If i were you, id pick your bait up on the way in, or take your chances with the Colony.(not my favorite place to go)

HB


----------



## Boxingref_rick (Feb 8, 2005)

yeah the coloney has some .... was there yesterday!

By the way, Crappie were located in less than 5 ft of water, right up next to, or in, the laydowns on the flat accross from the lodge. Nothing worth keeping; but it sure was fun!!! I needed a break from the stress of 70 + hours a week!

Coloney Bait phone number: 523 - 3133


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

DAN&#8217;S SPORT SHOP 
238 S. Lafayette St. Camden, Ohio 45311 
(937) 452-7236

Call first, not sure of his fall hours


----------



## Fin Hunter (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanks for the info and fishing report fellas! If we make it to the lake tomorrow I'll post a report.


----------

